# Saugeye jerkbait help



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok I fish saugeye a lot.jigs,trolling,cranks etc.What I would GREATLY appreciate is info on night time rogue/husky jerk fishing.I have never fished this time of yr at night and would love some info on how to do it.Not asking for where.Just asking how.I have rogues,husky jerks in silver black,blue silver and clown.Looking for how to fish them at night for these toothy critters and maybe general area types to explore at night as I'm most likely not fishing a lake most of you fish.A PM would be great and,as always,i'll return the favor if at all possible.
Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Look up the thread "rainy night jerks limit" oruginal poster " fishslim"... all you need to know plus some will be in that thread some one may find it bring back to top,used to anyways tthis time if yr


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep, what saugeyefisher said. Those posts will cover it from A to Z "BUT" you will have to put your time in. No one hits them every night. Good luck to you.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Reposted thread


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Reposted thread


24,000 views, LOL


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Saw that A.J. i put some new fish porn on there from other night. Get the juices flowing.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Caught 11 largemouth tonight in 15 mins, before dark on a swimbait.Still got the ole goose egg for the jerkbait saugeye though.Damn those things! I though sure they'd be there w/ everything going for them tonight.Gulls slamming water right in front of me,so I knew bait was there.Waves wetting my feet from wind blowing into me.Largemouth on fire.Then dark,a jerkbait and NOTHING!.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Well,seriously considering giving up.Been out 6 nights and have not got a hit,bump,anything.Other than the largemouth I got into a couple evenings.After darkness falls,NOTHING.If it's this difficult and secretive,doesn't really seem worth it.I just don't feel I'm doing it right.I guess it's the building lack of confidence from the continuous,not just skunks but completely hitless nights.Congrats to those who can catch'em and who found someone to show them the ropes.I sure didn't.Cabin fever,commence.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

cajun where you fishing, if at buckeye theres some good guys that will help you with technique and tuning of lures, I went almost 2 months last year before I touched a fish let alone a saugeye, i changed up a technique thanks to a guy by the name of Mike and a guy named Ron that got me on a different bite altogether and it was game on. Dont quit now the stick bite should be hitting very soon, currently throwing jigs out at buckeye


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Well,seriously considering giving up.Been out 6 nights and have not got a hit,bump,anything.Other than the largemouth I got into a couple evenings.After darkness falls,NOTHING.If it's this difficult and secretive,doesn't really seem worth it.I just don't feel I'm doing it right.I guess it's the building lack of confidence from the continuous,not just skunks but completely hitless nights.Congrats to those who can catch'em and who found someone to show them the ropes.I sure didn't.Cabin fever,commence.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No one on heres secretive about how to throw jerbaits,were to throw them maybe lol... look for bait,look for surace action dont sit in aspot to long unless you know something is going to happen(waiting on a developed pattern).. and doth just throw sticks even with h2o temps down they will still eat swims,somenights only swims. I prefer to catch them on sticks so i always go with them 1st..
Some one showing you the ropes... its not needed just stick with it. Yea it helps nd if people are willing to show/take you go, and learn from them. Watch what others do but take into account thete reel maybe faster/slower then yours. 
Vary your retrieves, as fast as a steady real as slow as just twitch pause wait,change until you find what they want that night. Work your bait high with tip up,low with tip leval,lower with tip pointed down... keep in touch pm. Theres sone nights i cant find any one to fish with


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and most of all keep fishing them,even with people helping it takes a while to find/develop patterns that work yr.-yr. And even then dont always hold true or may just be a bit behind or ahead. If you have time keep a log.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Just keep fishing, having those baits perfectly suspending is big. Spent a lot of last year fine tuning my stick game and I still have a lot to learn. Really fun getting slammed on the pause though!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks guys.I just am having confidence problems stemming from the multiple hr/multiple night hitless,let alone fishless nights.I feel like I'm doing things right when I start,but after the first hr or two after NOTHING I tend to start thinking too much.Am I not moving it slow enough?Do they want it faster?Wrong color?Again,I just have NO confidence.Hard to have when you've not even been bit doing what you're doing.I'll get that big gal hit sometime.Well heck,right now I'd settle for a dink.At least I'd know I was somewhat doing something right.Thanks again everyone.Maybe it's time to read those pages again.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Keep throwing those sticks, I went no less than 12 nights before I caught my first saugeye this year. I completly understand the confidence issue, I started thinking about everything, line ,lure,reel, rod, soap, shaving cream, cigars, what I ate, what I didnt eat or maybe something I did wrong in a past life. Then I picked up 2 very small eyes on jigs, then 2 weeks maybe 5 more nights fishing and nothing. Then it happened........Monday night hooked 12, landed 6 all on Big joshy swim 2.75 sugar (white) all fish hit within 2 feet of the shore. They were all 15inches long. Tuesday night 3 Saugeye in 4 cast in first 5 min of fishing on a black and silver #10 XRap, then 4 hours of casting and not another bite!!!!! Then last night (Wednesday)me and another guy hooked and landed around 30 saugeye all on sticks. All fish were big fat and aggressive. Average length had to be pushing 20 inches or better. All the hits came when the stick was setting dead still, not moving at all. Cast out, crank it down and let it set, move it in a little and let it set, then wack, fish on. I know this winter fishing can make you crazy but just keep putting in the time and keep that lure in the water as much as you can and you will be rewarded! BTW he was throwing a clown rouge and I was throwing the #10 black and silver Xrap. Good luck, keep casting!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

it was rather epic last night, a majority of my fish were right in a wind blown rocky area, within 5 ft from the bank... btw mike I hit 13 more from 145-230 finished with a pb 29 eyeballs in one night. and a lonely stickbait eating catfish..


cajun saugeye have you testes/tuned any of your baits yet??? last night was my first good night on stick baits this year, but i spent hours getting them to sit right in the water over the last couple weeks... as far as color.. mike used blk/silver... i was using clown, a buddy's been hitting em on chrome/blue.. troys been abusing that new lime crush... pick a bait you think is sexy and dont take it off all night... fish it so slow you cant stand it.. then twitch... work that for 30 mins, before you mixup your retrieve, some nights they'll hit on a steady reel and pause, but i promise i didnt find that until atleast a good hr of dead sticking.. it is down right the most productive way to catch winter eyes.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the messages and encouragement guys.I'm actually concentrating on Deer Creek lake.One,I know there's good saugeye in there and I can catch them all other times of the yr.It just seems after drawdown(14ft),they disappear.All my spring,summer and fall areas are literally dry.I also enjoy being able to be mobile and not standing shoulder to shoulder,tangling lines w/others,etc.Maybe that lake just sucks in winter.I tend to think not,as I know what it holds,I just gotta find em.I did good with jigs last fall/winter but fish were smallish.I'm on the prowl for the bigger gals.I'm gonna keep at it when time permits.I do not fish Buckeye,Indian,etc. which is why I'm looking for general,yet detailed as possible techniques,retreives,etc.Just looking for something I can be confident in,apply and stick with on my water that I feel will produce.Thanks again all and Happy Thanksgiving! 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Way to go on the eyes guys, almost went out last night but to much family stuff going on. 29 eyes in a night that is awesome still looking for those kinda of numbers on a trip. I am happy if I get 2 or three. As for the stick bait it is truly a labor of love, I think most people struggle early because of the cadence. This bait has to be fished so slow it can be really hard to stay patient. Don't give up, I was in your shoes 4 years ago when I started throwing sticks, seemed like I would never catch one. If you keep putting time eventually it will pay off and be that much more rewarding. Remember slow slow slow pause for 3 to 5 seconds slow slower pause. When you are first starting I believe it is important to have a neutral or very slow rising bait so you can develop feel with out a lot of snags. Good luck don't give up! Happy thanksgiving to all!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> it was rather epic last night, a majority of my fish were right in a wind blown rocky area, within 5 ft from the bank... btw mike I hit 13 more from 145-230 finished with a pb 29 eyeballs in one night. and a lonely stickbait eating catfish..
> 
> 
> cajun saugeye have you testes/tuned any of your baits yet??? last night was my first good night on stick baits this year, but i spent hours getting them to sit right in the water over the last couple weeks... as far as color.. mike used blk/silver... i was using clown, a buddy's been hitting em on chrome/blue.. troys been abusing that new lime crush... pick a bait you think is sexy and dont take it off all night... fish it so slow you cant stand it.. then twitch... work that for 30 mins, before you mixup your retrieve, some nights they'll hit on a steady reel and pause, but i promise i didnt find that until atleast a good hr of dead sticking.. it is down right the most productive way to catch winter eyes.


29, was it slow? Lost count after 30 lst nite.... good job derek and mike


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

SF you were a fish catching machine last night, apparently they liked your aftershave because the school moved to your location when you moved down the bank. That was a very impressive display of jerkbait fishing. Thanks for giving up your spot to my nephew, he ended up with 8 on his first ever outing! We know what he will be spending his money on now!! Thanks again, will return the favor some time.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Stratos,I've got them very slightly rising in the sink.When I get to the water,I'm gonna fish one rod and let the other couple" adjust" temp wise for a bit.I have suspend strips on and more to add if need be.And a knife to trim off if need be.Also,I went all out and have 2-3 of clown,blue/silver and black/silver.I feel it's crazy to ever have only one of any bait.You KNOW you're gonna get hot on the one bait and then snag or break off and be sick! I also have a couple smaller ones.Do any of you ever have luck on or even throw the smaller ones (like hjs 8s or 10s)?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Cajun your thinking right, its all about tools in the toolbox to fit the job your doing. 3 years ago I was out and 2 guys next to me were pulling fish every third cast, so I asked what they were using, they said #8 xrap in blue back orange belly, I had been throwing a #10 ghost so I switched to the #8 and started catching fish. I think color is important (I could be wrong) matching color to the conditions. These fish are visual predators and finding the color of that particular evening is also important..IMO. The other night I watched 2 very good fisherman setting next to each other one throwing a clown rouge one using blue/silver with orange belly. very comparable skill levels, the blue out fished the clown 2 to one. I was throwing white and caught 1/3 of their amounts. Saugeye fishing is such a puzzel, I really enjoy the challenge of this species.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Allbraid, do you ever use larger #12 Xraps or #14 HJ's? I think downsizing can sometimes catch more fish, but do you see any issues with upsizing?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Northern1 said:


> Allbraid, do you ever use larger #12 Xraps or #14 HJ's? I think downsizing can sometimes catch more fish, but do you see any issues with upsizing?


I use HJ-14's all the time, almost all of my 25"+ eyes have come on 14's. Biggest issue with them is they are hard to work on anything other then a Medium Heavy Rod (which is what I use). You can get away with a Medium, but a Medium Heavy is really the ticket to working those big Husky Jerks.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Thats good news. I was hoping those would produce, and it seems logical they would. Im just trying to get into fishing sticks and didn't want to be doing something that didnt have a chance of producing. Thanks for the help! I'm still looking for that first jerk bait saugeye, and hopefully Indian will get un-iced, and i'll have a chance to.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Caught my best ever saugeye in 1997 on a #14 HJ month of November was a touch over 29inches, so to answer your question.....yes Also caught 2 a couple of nights ago that went 15inches on a #14 HJ so you just never know. Stay flexible, dont get in a rut.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Giving my skunk lake a rest.Gotta work at Honda Thursday and thinking of hitting Indian that evening/night.I know it's kinda(understandably) tight lipped around here but could anyone PM me a bank area to try as I've never been there.Also any advice/tips as what might be working? Not expecting any replies but thought I'd give it a shot anyways.Good fishing guys.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I have never fished Indian, but if memory serves me right Moundwood and there is a bridge around that same spot that use to get possted a good deal.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I caught one! Only fished for about an hr.Threw swimbaits just before sunset.Snagged 2 carp.One in pic was EASILY 20#.Took a good 10 min. to reel in on my spinning rod.Pic does not do justice to how big it was.That's my 12" coffee thermos to the left of it.Well anyways,as light faded I got a couple taps on my swimbait so I grabbed one of my baitcasters and threw out my #10 husky jerk in clown.As it hit the water I thought I would slow crank it first as they were nipping the swimbait going a little faster than this would be.So I made 3 fast cranks to get it down and slowed the next 2 cranks,BAM! Saugeye on! Well no more can really be said on the catch.Not a monster by any means but just a healthy 20"er.But I'm darn proud of it after all the biteless nights.I had one more nice one boil at it as I lifted it out of the water but no more caught in the 1/2 hr after.Thanks all for the encouragement,tips,etc.I would have given up long ago.Now the pics if I can get them to load.Oh,and this was at Indian(Moundwood).Not properly dressed to stick out the cold,wind and rain so didn't stay but till 5:50.













Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Congrats man. Glad you got into them a bit. I got sick and couldn't make it today. I had to coach a basketball game tonight anyway. Just wasn't worth driving myself into the ground. I'm guessing guys are going to slam them tonight, though.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Had I been remotely dressed right,I think I would have got a few more had I stayed.Oh well,plenty of winter to fish.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats man good job and way to stick with it!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Your biggest issue was location if you ask me. Guys who are hitting 20+ fish are fishing locations that hold a significant amount of fish. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Well said Ying.......I was told once "Fish where the fish are", good advise no matter the species.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well he was where the only fish caught that night. I hit 4 spots other then there not a bite and talked with many locals who had nothing as well. Did fish where you was later and no more were caught. So you did all right not sticking around. Indian right now does not seem to be very full of fish. I have caught alot of fish there this fall but not many from one location i have had to jump allover the lake getting one or two per spot. Had only a couple good number nights from one location. I will say this though the fish have been quality. 2 fish in 8 pound class a 7 pounder and 3 in the 6 pound range with alot of 20-22" fish


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice job Cajun way to STICK with it, nothing like the jerk bait bite. Was wondering if anyone has been fishing rip rap with this nasty weather? Is it safe to walk on rocks, or is it to icy? Was thinking about heading out late tonight but didn't want to crawl to a fishing hole.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks again guys.Had a BIG one to the bank last night on same clown hj,at DC spillway but it came unbuttoned as I grabbed the landing net.Only hook up other than a snagged buffalo.I can't believe these hrs of cold biteless nights can be so addicting.Going out tonight if roads aren't too bad.I may have a" problem".The wife even suggested I may need an intervention.I feel,however,the same tactic for curing a hangover may apply.The ol' hair of the dog! My (disputed by her) theory is I may get cold enough and skunked enough that I'll get sick of it and stop going.I'm gonna push that theory,HARD!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

I feel you brother, can't get enough of it myself. Wife, kids, and friends think I am crazy. Lot of hours with no bites but this is when the big girls feed. IMO best chance at the elusive 10 pounder. Good luck to you!! I am staying in tonight if we get the freezing rain!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Went to Deercreek spillway tonight.Got there at dark.fished hour and a half.Caught 3 smallish ones(12-14").All hit the clown hj10.All hit on the first cranks to get it Down.Still have yet to have a hit on the pause,but at least I'm catching a few.Wife WONT be happy!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

You really got it bad!!!! LOL! Congrats on the fish, keep casting!


----------

